# Looking for peaceful crabs



## heyhi (May 10, 2008)

I have a 55 gal with 

2 shrimp 
3 black tailed tetras
3 red tailed tetras
6 neon tetras
1 florecent
3 panda corys
3 kuhli loaches
2 upside down cat fish
1 semaprochilodus theraponura

and im gonna get few frogs and maybe a apple snail

I wanna put some crabs that wont bother anyone 

my upside cats, kuhli loaches are always in hiding ,
the corys are always hanging at the bottom


----------



## Psychmajor (Apr 12, 2009)

Mini crabs, also known as fiddler crabs, are pretty good. I have four,and they dont bother anyone...


----------

